# The Blue Chapel - Wales, May 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (May 24, 2016)

This is a rather short report from me, but one I wanted to share.

This was on the hit-list for our trip to wales, and after spending the morning floating around the car cave in a rubber dinghy this was next on the list. I loved the look of this place - i'd wanted to see it for so long and i'm glad we finally made it there. 22 hours, 600 miles later and numerous cans of energy drink we were finally home. Had a cracking day with some quality company and one i'll remember for a long time. 

Sorry it's a little short - I hope you enjoy the images.


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Glad you did share as that's a cracking little place...


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

I like that first photo, thanks.


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

I like buildings that are allowed to decay at their owe rate without help from the cerebral deceased or are folk fascinated by fire, Proper Job Squid, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 24, 2016)

This is one of the most decayed chapels I have been in so far. Beautiful photos VampiricSquid


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

Now that is pure decay!Great images.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

What a state this chapel is in, just decay at its worst.


----------



## TheLonelyDoctor (Jun 1, 2016)

Great images of a fab little place. I wonder what it would have been like in its hey-day.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 1, 2016)

Great post, always feel a little sad seeing chapels end like this


----------



## scottyg100 (Jun 1, 2016)

First photo starts it off, looks completely amazing.
Thanks for sharing 
Love that first photo!


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Cracking set as always bud - shame theres only a few.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

That peelage.....
Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## JJexplorer (Jul 8, 2016)

Gorgeous shots! Can't wait to experience this place for myself


----------



## mookster (Jul 9, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a state this chapel is in, just decay at its worst.



Personally I would say decay at it's best!


----------

